# How long did it take to get your BFP after mc?



## mrs unicorn

Hi Ladies, I had an ERPC at the beginning of March after a MMC at 10/11 weeks. It was our first pregnancy and our 3rd attempt. We're keen to get back to TTC after af has arrived later this week. I'm looking for some inspiration / a reality check as I'm scared to hope it'll happen quickly incase it doesn't, but also scared to think it'll take a long time as I don't know how I'll cope :dohh: 

So I was wondering if some of you wouldn't mind sharing how many cycles it took from your mc to get your bfp. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Natty_babez

Hi Hun

So sorry for your loss xxx I had my miscarriage at only 5 weeks and we started trying straight away and it took us 6 months. I miscarried in August last year and now I'm 5 weeks 2 days 

Xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks for replying natty. And congratulations!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months <3


----------



## stiletto_mom

I miscarried 40 days ago. While waiting for my first period, we got pregnant again.

After my miscarriage, my HCG levels dropped to 196. I never went back in to ensure it went to zero because just wanted to move on. I didn't bother to wait to TTC, we just started as soon as I stopped bleeding.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations stilletto mum!! We sort of TTC before af but didn't always feel like bding and I also o the same day as +opk so it was impossible to predict fertile days. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## eva1978

Sorry for your loss :( 
With my early m/c at 5.5 weeks it took 3 cycles of trying (which was about 5 months -- two months in between we didn't try). 
I had a mmc last July which ended up in a D&C in August. We started trying again 2nd cycle, and got preg on the third cycle. Now 26 weeks! 

In both cases, the first cycle after things were "back to normal" never worked. 

Good luck!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Eva thanks for your reply. Sorry for your losses but also massive congrats!!! I'm very anxious about how long it might take. Just hoping it'll happen before September which was my original EDD. Fx.


----------



## CVR1986

We waited 9 months to ttc again due to personal reasons (my offer of a place at university), but we got pregnant 1st cycle of ttc again. DD and the baby I miscarried took 3 cycles.


----------



## mrs unicorn

CVR - thanks for your reply. This fills me with hope. It also took us 3 cycles for the one I mc. Just about to start bding on our first cycle since!


----------



## LouOscar01

3 months after ERPC, which was a chemical, then pregnant next cycle after chemical...8weeks at the moment x


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations Lou. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! X


----------



## lxb

we waited 2 cycles after d/c (July 2012 -- took us ~8 months for the first BFP), so started (kind of) ttc October 2012 and got BFP Feb 2013.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thanks ixb!


----------



## Jox

My af came 28 days after I properly mcd (was bleeding for a week or so before) then got my bfp the next cycle xx

My first son was stillborn and I got my bfp just 6 weeks after he was born. No af in between x


----------



## mrs unicorn

It really does break my heart when I hear that so many of us have had to go through these awful things. Amazing to see you gone on to have successful pregnancies since. Thanks jox. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! X


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Mrs. Unicorn! I know I've seen you around but I wanted to offer hope! My mc was March 24th at 5 weeks, I got my BFP before my first AF on April 21st! So it is possible! Have faith &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi Bselck, yep I've seen you about too! Thanks hun, that's amazing, congratulations! I'm on my first cycle post mc, I'll know in a couple of days if it's our month...


----------



## chitown28

Hi Mrs. Unicorn! I had an early MC at about 6 weeks. It took my first cycle 6 weeks to arrive, and we sat that one out per doctor's orders. The next two cycles (cycles 2 and 3) were more timely, but the bleeding was a bit irregular with quite a bit of clotting. I think it took my body a while to regulate itself. On the 4th cycle now, our 3rd cycle of trying, and I just got my bfp yesterday! 

Fingers crossed it happens for you soon!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations chitown! That's wonderful news! Thanks for your reply too. Sending lots of sticky dust your way. Xx


----------



## CrowBaby

6 months here. I started an exercise program and went on Metformin. I was on Metformin one month when I got pregnant. I had also dropped 20 lbs. Good luck my dear, cheering you on from here!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations crowbaby! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Thanks for your comment and well wishes. X


----------



## Sweetkat

I had an MMC in November at 8 weeks, got pregnant again 2 cycles later in February. Had an MC exactly a month after the bfp and a first period exactly a month after that. Got pregnant first cycle and am now just over 5 weeks.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi sweetkat, thanks for your reply. I'm sorry to hear you had to suffer two losses but delighted to see you are pregnant again. I hope this is your sticky bean! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## mrs unicorn

just wondered if anyone had any more stories to add. Feeling a tad desperate at the moment. I'm about to start cycle #5 since my MMC and I'm so terrified it's never going to happen. I got my bfp on the 3rd attempt so it's taking longer than before now and it's so hard to take.


----------



## maryanne1987

For me it varied after losses. Sometimes I fell pregnant quickly, sometimes it took a little while. I found that it took longer after the later losses, where as if the losses were before 6 weeks then I'd catch quicker. I was also taking my temps and I noticed that after later losses that I didn't ovulate for a few months after. I think it was my body just needing that time to heal. I really hope you get your bfp very soon!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you maryanne. So sorry you've had to go through so many losses. I also temped and used opks so I know I'm ovulating and my cycles are regular. I really hoped it would have happened by now, but I just don't feel hope anymore.


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't lose faith, it will happen! Hope to read your bfp announcement very soon! :)


----------



## Sweetkat

I got pregnant first cycle after my last MMC (which was at just over 8 weeks but baby only measured 4-5), but have now had another MMC at 10&4 (baby measuring 10 weeks). Tempted to try again but am now going to see a recurrent MC specialist.

Have you had ang medical treatment or just going ahead? I did last two times but as now 3 MMCs seems to be a pattern :(


----------



## Sweetkat

I might even try again, without any test results, as suspect will have a period in about 3 weeks, but just so worried it will be 4th time unlucky :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh sweetkat I'm so sorry hun. Are you in the UK? You must do whatever feels right for you. Having some tests could very well throw up something easily fixed with hormone treatments etc?

No, I haven't had any tests done. I'm in the UK so they won't bother until we've been trying post mmc for 12 months, or 3 mc's. I just feel so very low at the moment, TTC shouldn't be so miserable and heartbreaking. I'd rather give up than spent months on end like this.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am in the UK and will have standard tests on the NHS. Have read that they are pretty useless and hardly ever find that there is anything wrong with anyone.

Have also arranged a private consultantion at the Lister, as am actually worried both about me and about OH's sperm and whether with his parameters we can actually have a successful pregnancy.

Getting pregnant after two MCS was miserable. Went for quickly scans this last pregnancy and had 4 good ones with strong hb but still went wrong :(

I hope you get a sticky bfp soon :)


----------



## lucy_x

5 months for me, from first bleed of MMC to bfp, exactly 5 months x


----------



## MissGossip

I miscarried at 7 weeks in January, have had 5 periods and just got my BFP again &#55357;&#56842; Couldn't believe my eyes! Really really praying this is my rainbow baby! Xxx


----------



## mrs unicorn

So I'm cautiously adding my own to my thread!!! 

I'm 4 weeks today! Got my bfp yesterday. So it took 4 cycles plus the MMC cycle, so 5 really. I so hope this is our sticky bean this time!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Thank you so much! Hope all is well with you. Xx


----------



## IzzyNC

We conceived on our 3rd full cycle after my D&C, but it was almost 6 months! I have crazy long cycles, and I was looking into natural remedies to shorten them and make me ovulate earlier, but it turns out I didn't need to! I O'd on CD30 the cycle we got our BFP...anything is possible! Best of luck to you!


----------

